# towing with 26s



## dcntone (Oct 16, 2012)

I got 2012 chevy express van with tow package...tow limit is 7000 lbs...the van has 26s on it and I wanna haul or tow my 64 impala that weighs 4700 lbs...don't know weight of trailer...is it ok to tow with 26s on?


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

Idk about weight issue with low pro. Hopefully you get your answer from someone who knows whats up


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

Well first off did you upgrade the breaks if not i wouldent even drive it empty let alone towing something


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

dcntone said:


> I got 2012 chevy express van with tow package...tow limit is 7000 lbs...the van has 26s on it and I wanna haul or tow my 64 impala that weighs 4700 lbs...don't know weight of trailer...is it ok to tow with 26s on?


Pics of the van with 26s?

:drama:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

MINT'Z said:


> Well first off did you upgrade the breaks if not i wouldent even drive it empty let alone towing something


He can add a brake controller to the truck and reduce the stress/weight on the van's brakes with the brakes of the trailer (assuming it has brakes). 

The brake controller can be adjusted to the point that it can, if you want to, stop most of the weight (the van's and the trailer's) with the brakes of the trailer itself. 

Mis Dos Centavos.


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 1low68 (Feb 11, 2014)

Pics of the van yo'.

I'd just roll it around the block and see how it feels. And be careful on the brake until you get to know it.


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

You shouldn't have a problem, just be sure you have teh doz open when you hit the block mayne. .


----------



## dcntone (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## dcntone (Oct 16, 2012)

1low68 said:


> Pics of the van yo'.
> 
> I'd just roll it around the block and see how it feels. And be careful on the brake until you get to know it.


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

She's gonna sit low with a loaded trailer on there......


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Its gona squat and youll be on bump stops before u put it in drive.


----------



## dcntone (Oct 16, 2012)

lone star said:


> Its gona squat and youll be on bump stops before u put it in drive.


what's bump stops?


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

Nice ass van though:thumbsup:


----------



## LowridinCSP (Jun 12, 2013)

You might have problems with the wheel well rubbing the tires too. I'm a truck driver so I'm used to hauling heavy stuff. And most personal trailers don't have brakes so unless you got good brakes on that van, you better be hella careful.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

LowridinCSP said:


> You might have problems with the wheel well rubbing the tires too. I'm a truck driver so I'm used to hauling heavy stuff. And most personal trailers don't have brakes so unless you got good brakes on that van, you better be hella careful.


Really?

Car trailers must have/come with brakes now!

:scrutinize:


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

aye no offense ese, I know you wanna show up to a show like a baller. "see ese I towed my 64 with my firme ass van on 26s holmes"

You tow on 26's with these.


























Not with this


----------



## dcntone (Oct 16, 2012)

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> aye no offense ese, I know you wanna show up to a show like a baller. "see ese I towed my 64 with my firme ass van on 26s holmes"
> 
> You tow on 26's with these.
> 
> ...


no offense taking homie...naw I aint trying to pull up like no baller either...I got 6 kids and a wife so I just wanna represent with the family...that's it...them dually off the hook unfortunately I aint got one!


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

So what's the load range on your tires???


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

dcntone said:


> what's bump stops?


Some cream they sell for when u catch a vd


----------



## 46'Areosedan (May 21, 2012)

lone star said:


> Some cream they sell for when u catch a vd


:roflmao:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

dcntone said:


> I got 2012 chevy express van with tow package...tow limit is 7000 lbs...the van has 26s on it and I wanna haul or tow my 64 impala that weighs 4700 lbs...don't know weight of trailer...is it ok to tow with 26s on?


you may want to look into a leveling air bag kit for the rear like they put on trucks. just so you can bring the rear up after you hook up to the trailer loaded you can bring it back up.


----------



## dcntone (Oct 16, 2012)

Skim said:


> you may want to look into a leveling air bag kit for the rear like they put on trucks. just so you can bring the rear up after you hook up to the trailer loaded you can bring it back up.


ok that's good info thanks bro


----------



## dcntone (Oct 16, 2012)

Dylante63 said:


> So what's the load range on your tires???


Idk how do I find out?


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

dcntone said:


> Idk how do I find out?


Says on the side


----------



## Impslap (Mar 5, 2008)

In case you can't find the info:
http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tiretech/techpage.jsp?techid=35
There's a lot of variables that aren't being taken into account. You need to distribute the load evenly, so you will likely need some helper airbags to level out the rear, look into a load-distributing hitch, etc.
Also, if you're rolling on the (cheap) Chinese tires, you need to do some research into other people's experience with those tires. A trailer that can support an Impala that heavy is most likely going to put you over the 7k weight limit.


----------



## SICBSTRD (Jun 17, 2002)

Impslap said:


> In case you can't find the info:
> http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tiretech/techpage.jsp?techid=35
> There's a lot of variables that aren't being taken into account. You need to distribute the load evenly, so you will likely need some helper airbags to level out the rear, look into a load-distributing hitch, etc.
> Also, if you're rolling on the (cheap) Chinese tires, you need to do some research into other people's experience with those tires. A trailer that can support an Impala that heavy is most likely going to put you over the 7k weight limit.


:werd:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Just put the stocks on. It takes an hour and yo. Will sleep better


----------



## alonso57 (Jun 21, 2011)

hi what brand of wheels are these? thanks


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

i got 26's too , i never had a problem with them


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

But i think your van will be to low, maybe put some airbags in the back or something,


----------



## blazer78 (Jul 27, 2005)

Got 6s on my a valanche and tow a 20 inclosed trailer. I have s load leveling hitch w/anti sway pulls my monte or my 64 no problems but I also drive truck so used to hauling stuff


----------



## UNIQUE94 (Jan 15, 2011)

Your problem is not that you have 26" wheels its that the tires you have on the rims are to low of a profile. Look at them dually's tires lot more sidewall to handle the weight and with the weight of everything on the back you now have to worry about pot holes and shity ass roads that will fuck up your shit with the low profile tires. I had that problem with my 22" daytons and had to put a higher profile tire to keep from binding the rims and getting bubbles on the sidewalls.


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

hey bro load the trailer and car hook to your van drive it down the freeway an exit or 2 and see how it feels use common sense that shit will look hella tight bro ....mob what ya got


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

With a truck full of people and my 61 on the trailer my back tires were rubbing on my Denali with 26's. We had to roll the car back to bring it up just so it didn't rub. 

I can't imagine pullin your 64 on that van with a car full of people on 6's. 




Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------

